# What's the best surface skimmer?



## RedDelPaPa (May 18, 2005)

Hi all, what's the best working, and quietest surface skimmer I can get?

THanks for any help,
Red


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

One already built in, otherwise CPR and duro standpipe makes things pretty good, also, raise the level inside the overflow to 3-4" below the tank's level if built in etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## RedDelPaPa (May 18, 2005)

I have no idea what your talking about bro.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use a Fluval skimmer and it is very quite if adjusted right. I think that Aqua clear makes the exact same one. Stay away from the Ehiem skimmer, it is very very noisy.


----------



## RedDelPaPa (May 18, 2005)

trenac said:


> I use a Fluval skimmer and it is very quite if adjusted right. I think that Aqua clear makes the exact same one. Stay away from the Ehiem skimmer, it is very very noisy.


Hello Trena, and thanks for the reply. Can you elaborate a little bit? How well does it work? Will it work standalone with a high flow canister, or does it need to be T'd off of a standard pickup? Will it negatively affect Co2 concentration in a planted tank?

Thanks for any info,
Red


----------

